# Avatar



## ChrisP (Aug 24, 2009)

Just wanted to try out m new avatar as it looks like I'll be staying around here for a while!  :+)


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 24, 2009)

hahaa!!! nice one! Good avatar and good pic. I am a big stewie fan.

thats always good to hear, I think you should stick around for a while too!

(BTW, very uninterestingly, thats my old stomping ground B/stoke. Im an old BCOT girl!)


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 24, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Just wanted to try out m new avatar as it looks like I'll be staying around here for a while!  :+)



Nice Avatar  I love Family Guy , do you really look like Stewie though ?


----------



## Steff (Aug 24, 2009)

yayy great avatar , i love the dad pete i think he is


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 24, 2009)

Good choice Chris, I was trying different ones for a while, then found this one which I think will do for a while!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 24, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Good choice Chris, I was trying different ones for a while, then found this one which I think will do for a while!!



Yes and very true to life ... you with a pint in your hand Ross


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Brilliant .... I love family guy ... stewie funny as 


Heidi
xx


----------



## ChrisP (Aug 24, 2009)

I am afraid I look alot more like Peter rather than Stewie! 

As for Bcot I used to live in a house that backed on to the BCOT car park, My wife did her HNC there, My son went to Nursery there for 5 years and one of my mates taught there!

Other than that never heard of the place!

Been living in Basingstoke nearly 25 years now and spent much of my formative years here as my grandparents and most of my mums brothers and sisters live here.

Despite what a lot of people think I like the place.

Chris


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> I am afraid I look alot more like Peter rather than Stewie!
> 
> As for Bcot I used to live in a house that backed on to the BCOT car park, My wife did her HNC there, My son went to Nursery there for 5 years and one of my mates taught there!
> 
> ...



A friend of mine took me on a little walk (with a couple of pubs thrown in!) around Old Basing - thought it was really nice!


----------



## HelenP (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol, life's funny, isn't it - my son is Chris P, he's a big Stewie fan, and my daughter lives in BAsingstoke!  (little things, as they.........  )



> yayy great avatar , i love the dad pete i think he is


Steff09, the suspense is killing me !! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Lol, life's funny, isn't it - my son is Chris P, he's a big Stewie fan, and my daughter lives in BAsingstoke!  (little things, as they.........  )
> 
> 
> Steff09, the suspense is killing me !!
> ...



pmsl


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

steff09 said:


> pmsl



I think shes waiting for you to tell her what you think he is lol..... "pete i think he is......" or words to that effect lol


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think shes waiting for you to tell her what you think he is lol..... "pete i think he is......" or words to that effect lol



ohh i meant the dad i think his name is pete as i dnt watch it , i was just saying i like him thats all


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ohh i meant the dad i think his name is pete as i dnt watch it , i was just saying i like him thats all



hahaha I knew what you meant lol , Im used to the way you talk /type


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha I knew what you meant lol , Im used to the way you talk /type



good point some aint i guess x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

steff09 said:


> good point some aint i guess x



Hmm maybe ... I spotted this b4 but didnt know if she was joking or not lol ?


----------



## HelenP (Aug 25, 2009)

Ooooohhhh, NOW I get it!!  sorry, lol, I thought you were gonna say " I think he is ......." and forgot to type the last word in, lol ! 

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Ooooohhhh, NOW I get it!!  sorry, lol!
> 
> xx



Hehehe its just Steff , she doesnt speak English lol  

Hehehe sorry Steffi , I love you really


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Ooooohhhh, NOW I get it!!  sorry, lol, I thought you were gonna say " I think he is ......." and forgot to type the last word in, lol !
> 
> xx



sorry helen if i had you in suspense lol , i can sometimes type very badly x


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehe its just Steff , she doesnt speak English lol
> 
> Hehehe sorry Steffi , I love you really



OOOoOooOo Shes a cheeky one her , but i let her get away with it cause she loves me dearly xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

steff09 said:


> OOOoOooOo Shes a cheeky one her , but i let her get away with it cause she loves me dearly xx



Of course I do sweetie  What would I do without you


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Of course I do sweetie What would I do without you



a hell of alot more then likely


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 25, 2009)

steff09 said:


> a hell of alot more then likely



Hahaha nah you're my partner in crime lol , we have caused some mischief for poor Northerner in our time lol


----------



## ChrisP (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok!

I surrender! 

You girls have hijacked ANOTHER thread!   

Hey Northerner how about we start a thread on Rugby or some other non-girl topic?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 26, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Ok!
> 
> I surrender!
> 
> ...



Sorry Chris  I didnt actually start hijacking it !! I love rugby btw 

Im going now


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Ok!
> 
> I surrender!
> 
> ...



They just can't help themselves Chris! And see - even rugby's not safe!


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2009)

not guilty


----------

